

The Anatomy of a Notification - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2011/06/05/the_anatomy_of_a_notification.html

======
MatthewPhillips
Article doesn't go far enough in my opinion. The biggest problem with
notifications is not determining what qualifies, the biggest problem is each
notification alerter lives in a silo. I can answer a notification on my iPad
and then have to dismiss it on my phone and/or my web browser. If we could
funnel all of our notifications through a single service (of which I'd like
there to be several competitors) we could solve both problems. Dismiss your
notification everywhere and have control to set rules (or importance levels)
for messages.

------
Groxx
> _We need a tool that allows us to adjust the level of detail of the data we
> receive to align with the level of attention we have to give it._

A very useful line, and also a very problematic one. Every system out there
wants you to value _it_ the most, so it tries to inflate its importance. I
wonder if there _is_ a solution, short of "Strong AI", without benevolent
providers.

------
nmcfarl
Reading this it became clear that it probably makes sense to build a "boxcar
for growl" - unfortunately I didn't find such a thing with a quick google.

Still it seems to be history/central inbox for your unread notifications
doesn't just make sense for your phone - it makes sense everywhere you receive
notifications.

~~~
Groxx
An interesting idea... but IMO, Growl tends to be used for _very_ transient
information. X sent a message = Y, Z finished, etc, all things which are
likely visible some other way on your screen. An icon with a flag / number /
color change, for instance.

Growl tends to provide enough data to determine if you should switch
applications _then_ ; I don't know if most of the messages have any real value
beyond ~ a minute. Especially as they're often incomplete messages. It seems
to me a "Boxcar for Growl" would just be useful to see how many things you
have to check.

Not to say Growl _can't_ be used for such a purpose. Just that it isn't
currently.

